# pscarb places 3rd



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

yes you all heard me right

i just got the text from paul

ukm very own, and my personal friend paul scarborough just placed 3rd at the NABBA finals

well done buddy

after all the hard work i have seen you put in...you deserve it 

now get home to J,K and A and enjoy the rest


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Well done Paul, great guy.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

exellent mate


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Well done paul.

Hes always got time to help everybody else.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

congrats paul your an inspiration to us all.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Excellent news!!


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice one!


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome work paul!!


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Congratulations Paul.


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

hi guys any news on who came 1st or 2nd?


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Great stuff, well done.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

congrats paul, your a top fella


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Fantastic news Paul, well done mate you deserve it :rockon:

Lin x


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

I spoke with Paul, after he came off stage and the Delight and HUGE smile on his face said it all, his main aim was to beat his Placing last time around, and boy did he beat it. 3rd out of a big, big line up!!!!

He nailed his conditioning, this year.. Next time around he's going to be bigger and better.

I said Paul you beat your PB this year thats what its all about, next time around your taking 1st mate. :thumb:

Geo


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Great news Paul. An asset to the board mate.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Great job Paul


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

fantastic news mate,well done!!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

awesome stuff, wasnt his target to hit top 3 aswell!?


----------



## karenmarillier (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Paul

Fantastic, well done babes:thumb: now you can relax (for a bit:whistling

Wade Staffford came 2nd - well done Wade, great result on your first Nabba Britain

Ian Sturrock? (not sure if thats spelt right?) came 1st - don't know Ian but he must be great to beat Paul and Wade - Congratulations Ian 

Big congrats to Darren Crocker who place 2nd in the novice class too!! :thumb:

Kx


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

karenmarillier said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Fantastic, well done babes:thumb: now you can relax (for a bit:whistling
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen for the update both Ian and Wade in recents weeks look in top notch conditions, to get placed 3rd against them two guys is massive archievement in itself, once again Paul well done great result mate, cant wait to see the photos :bounce:


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

A fantastic placing for Paul ... massive well done mate .. now go and have a rest!!!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

well done mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice job Paul

Although you haven't helped me directly of late - just thought I'd shoot a thanks for contributing to the board in general still along-side the prep, the hectic job and the wife and kids 

Enjoy any 'down time' you have planned mate


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

well done paul, i screamed me head off for you. have some pictures.... and a video of you in the free posing at the end.

i'm upping them as i write this i'll post the link in a second but here's some to wet your appetite.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Well done Paul... great result there.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Well done master yoda :beer: cant wait to see the rest of the pics  any one know how Pete Lawson got on??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh man, I am very proud of you Paul...........

You look awesome.........Great job...........


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

nice one paul


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Well done bud.

Great result.

Just gutted didn't get a chance to catch you for a chat.. Another time..

Sam


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done mate!! Looking shredded, conditioning looked nailed. :thumb:


----------



## ajfitness (Mar 13, 2007)

awesome work there Paul. didnt get upto Forest on weds to catch you, but may see you up their sometime in the future. best wishes.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

nice one m8


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

excellent paul hearty congrats,gotta add tho paul great legs!!!!!!!!(said in a masculine deep voice) :beer:


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Well Done Paul - To better your PB is excellent, well deserved mate . Well done also to Wade.


----------



## beastrg (Aug 18, 2006)

Congratulations Paul! Great reuslt!


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Well done Paul you must be chuffed to bits mate  congrats


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Congrats Paul looked amazing


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

congrats paul

lets see some pics mate


----------



## MikeDiesel (Apr 11, 2008)

Congrats Paul. Well done. :thumbup1:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Well done


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Fantastic! Well done :beer:


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

well done, looking great in pics:thumbup1:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

wel done paul you looked awesome!! x


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Excellent stuff, top notch, Well deserved.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

he certainly did look awesome...

told paul what i thought yesterday..;-)

steve


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

well done Paul!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Excellent mate im over the moon for you.


----------



## MATTY_2008 (Feb 7, 2008)

BIG well done m8 you looked amazing up there.......


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Congratulations Paul, you looked awesome


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Brilliant result mate,hows it feel to know you are one of Britons top 3 bodybuilders @ your height,aint many that can say that :thumb:

Well chuffed for you bud


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats mate you looked awesome


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

well done paul, looking the dogs bo**ocks as always


----------



## NEIL P (Apr 14, 2008)

ian sturrock

wade stafford


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Fantastic result!!! Well done mate.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Fantastic result mate:thumbup1:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Congratulations! :beer:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

congrats mate!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice one Paul...your quads look crazy...All the hard work paid off be interesting to see the score card..NOW GO EAT! :laugh:

Fivos


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Congrats mr scarborough:beer:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Top stuff Paulus Maximus......well done pal


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

big congratulations mate!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Congratulations Paul!


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

A very well done to you mate!! good doing battle with you... catch up again soon ... let me know when u down Castle's again..


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

well done mate!


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Well done Paul,

Seen you in Exeter and thought you looked excellent there but the pictures show you were in Top condition at the British.

Top Job. :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks a million guys/girls your support really took me through my diet these last 17 weeks.

The day was awesome so here here is my run down of what went on.....

I woke at 5.45am but did not really sleep anyway, Sully came round at 6.30am saying i was on the money just needed a few more carbs through the morning.

I relaxed and munched on rice cakes with peanut butter through the morning, at 10.00am i walked up to the venue.

it was packed in the hall where the stands where so went over and sat on the extreme stand for a while whilst chatting to a few guys who came over and introduced themselves...

i was much more confident than in previous years and that came through in my chatting with others on the day...

when the time came to go back stage i got my stuff together and went to one of the many tanning rooms my mate Ian Chambers came back and did a fantastic job in tanning me up plus helping me to pump....

i went backstage and finally got to see the standard of physiques i was up against and i was shocked, there was 14 on the day and i would say at least 10 where of a high standard so my goal of placing top 6 seemed a little iffy at the point in my mind....

I saw Wade and he looked as i expected on the money Wade has recently nailed his final weeks prep and with that in order Wade was always going to be a threat...

Ian Sturrock was huge and grainy to be honest i had him winning after prejudging....

I did everything i was asked when it came to stage presence i smiled and was confident this is noticed by the judges on the day when they have loads of guys with shaved heads wearing black trunks in front of them.

After prejudging i was told by many of my peers that i looked totally different from last year and my condition was bang on many placed me in the top4 although i was reluctant to believe them....

I went for some food with some mates then had a lie down in the hotel, at 7.00pm i went back to the venue again to chat to guys and do some networking.....one this i did notice about the show of Saturday was the competitors where all friendly and the atmosphere was great.....

The night show finally came around again standing backstage i was in awe of the physiques in front of me again hoping i would make the top 6...

In the evening show at NABBA finals all competitors come back and the top 6 names are called out they then leave the stage and the others get Medals....

my name was called out 3rd and a huge smile appeared on my face, once we had re-done out posing routines we went back out to hear the finals placings.....when the called 6th place out and it was not me i was over the moon as this meant i had beaten my previous best of 6th place....then 5th was called .....then 4th......god at this point i was ecstatic....i had placed in the top 3 at the British Finals and to make it even better my good friend Wade had also made the top 3.......then my name was called for 3rd place.......i had a huge grin on my face which has not yet subsided.....i am as you would of expected very happy with 3rd i was the best i could of possibly been and was beaten by 2 guys who again where at their best and that is what bodybuilding is about being at your best when it matter....

I immediately called my wife to tell her the news she was over the moon and even cried.....

One of the best memories from the show will be how genuinely happy every one was for me at my placing...i had finally put the disaster of 2007 behind me.....

I am now going to take a rest from the stage until at least 2010 so i can concentrate on being a Dad and a husband again......

thanks yet again for all your support it has truly been appreciated....

I have to say a special thanks to Harold Marrilier for sticking in their with me, Harold has been my coach for the last 4yrs and i have got better and better saturday was for him as much as me.....thanks mate..


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

excellent write up paul! had a smile just reading that


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Well done paul. Congrats


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Paul im so happy for you and glad you have put 2007 firmly in the past.. :thumb:

Fivos


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers mate......2007 what happened then


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well done Paul mate.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

No idea mate although i think i did the same in 2006 but just cant remember 

Fivos


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Awesome mate.

I know what this meant to you and you thoroughly deserve it. :thumbup1:


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice words above, Paul.

And you looked great, too.

Massive congrats bud - it must feel great.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

So pleased for you Paul I have been following your threads since I joined this site and from your journals I know how much this means to you...enjoy your time with your family mate, you dererve it..well done.


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Paul you looked spot on mate,i said you would go well this yr and you did very very well.Dan had a little chat with Steve Sinton and he placed him 5th which was good to hear.I had him 6th or 7th and he ended up 8th.A little gutting but we all no he needs to get critical which will then allow him to challenge for the title!!Next year for him now......

Well done again mate you nailed that condition and there was a massive difference to last year.

All the best


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

well done paul.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thank you Gary for your words above and your support mate...Dan will be a force if and when he gets his diet sorted....

just got these pics through should get some more soon though i really like them as i thought the front dbl bicep was one of my weakest shots...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking awesome, Paul!

Your back looks awesome on that rear lat spread. Quads are as freaky as ever.

Added some quality mass since last year mate. :thumb:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Well done mate..Awesome. So pleased for you, I couldn't stop smiling on show day! You looked fantastic. Hey, smiling and confidence really suits you. Your whole physique came alive as soon as you stepped on stage. Note to self...leave grumpy, unconfident look in 2007! LOL

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers James you cannot understand how grateful i am to you for coming up and supporting me at the British and in my prep...

let me know if you can sort that routine out


----------



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

well done paul, you deserved it mate! Agree with james about your presentation, 100% better! Your physique came alive when you posed during your routine. Excellent choice of music too, really got the crowd going! sent chills down my spine! lol.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Great pics mate, your legs look amazing in that top pic


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

No worries mate,credit where credit is due,,,if you do work something out with Dan then its all good with me,im doing my own thing now for october and we will just be training together,Dan did his diet this time without any input from me

Take it easy mate


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Well done Paul, Love the Lat Spread. Big congratulations and well deserved.


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats Paul, i didnt make it to the show so myself and the boyfriend were on the net first thing Sunday mornng to see how you had got on, and huge smiles all round, well done, we are really chuffed for you. He has followed your journal all the way and even with all your pre contest prep you still had time to give him advice etc, Top Bloke !!!!

Enjoy!

Jodes, x.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers Jodes, i really do love to help others probably my downfall that i spread myself to thin.....

i am going to look into prepping competitors now for shows whilst i have the time off from competing myself........


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

These are much better pics of you, best I have seen so far.

And the avatar looks loads better too.


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Only have 2 words to say about your pics, excellent physique,

well done paul.


----------



## ben1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Great Job Paul and congrats from Las Vegas

Ben


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers Ben and chauffer....


----------



## johno19741436114545 (Dec 10, 2007)

Congratulations Paul, great determination and awesome physique. I've learnt alot from your posts and you seem to have time to help everyone, I'm glad you've got your just rewards.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks mate ...


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

loved the report on the day brought a tear to my eyes! congrats mate and altho i will never be a bodybuilder i understand the buzz of achievement and know how long that big smile will last


----------

